# Slightly Off Topic!



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

10 years ago we had Steve Jobs, Bob Hope and Johnny Cash - Now we﻿ have no Jobs, no Hope and no Cash.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol nice one I saw that earlier today but it's still funny now.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

two elephants and a tamborine fall off a cliff......... ba-bum tsch!

It may not translate to well across the water


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol yeah the yanks might not get it....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

We watched Benny Hill,Monty Python and Simon and schuster you Aussies haven't seen humor until you experience the Inspector, clusso (Sic)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We've seen inspector Clusso bob....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We "Yanks" have humor in the form of "career" politicians. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm losing here on the bantering. the meds must be affecting my ability to produce a touch of humor.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> We've seen inspector Clusso bob....


My apologies...what the hell am I apologizing for I'm older than you


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

*Respect the elderly*



broken tee said:


> My apologies...what the hell am I apologizing for I'm older than you


respect to the elderly - YouTube


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

thats right brian we rule...I like that clip


----------

